# Hardinge Dividing head with stepper



## pileskis (Apr 8, 2021)

Here is my version of the Arduino controlled dividing head.
This Hardinge head has 4:1 reduction, which is kind of unique. But it takes 5C collets and can use the chucks from my lathe.
I had a lot of help with the code from a very patient and helpful member here, Bruce Weir-Smith.
So big THANKS to him!
To get a decent reduction, I used a 25:1 planetary gear box in-between the NEMA 23 motor and the 4:1 head, giving me 100:1.
Bruce wrote the code for that.

Just need to tidy up a few things and get the seals back in the head. But it works very well.

Sid


----------



## reloader (Apr 9, 2021)

Hallo Sid,

good looking project!

Which arduino program do you use?

best regards

Edgar


----------



## pileskis (Apr 9, 2021)

Well, like I said, I didn’t do the program. Bruce did. I have the sketch if that would be helpful to you.  
Sid


----------



## reloader (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello Sid,

I use the programm from KQuiggle. It works very well for me.


best regards

Edgar


----------

